# bobcat from saturday morning



## Jim Thompson (Sep 30, 2007)

actually had an adult and a baby come in. the adult stayed around for a few minutes, but would not pose for the shots.

this one posed for sure! it ended up lounging around for a half hour sometimes within 15 yards of me.

enjoy


----------



## Wetzel (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pictures.

There's something not to many have every seen.

What camera did you take the pictures with?  Very clear...


----------



## jason308 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice shots JT!!!!  Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## davidhelmly (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pics Jim! I have never seen one long enough to get a picture.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 30, 2007)

Wetzel said:


> Nice pictures.
> 
> There's something not to many have every seen.
> 
> What camera did you take the pictures with?  Very clear...



sony dsch2 6mp with 12x optical. I finally retired the OLY early this year. sony is doing well so far...although I did drop my bag from stand this morning with it in it it survived though


----------



## bull0ne (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet kitty..............you got your scent control game up to par. They don't hang around after even a whiff of human scent hits em...........


----------



## 60Grit (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice kitty cat pics.....

Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## huntnnut (Sep 30, 2007)

Great shots Jim!  You should frame some of those.


----------



## ronfritz (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pictures and amazing that they'd linger like that.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Sep 30, 2007)

*Nice!!*

Nice shots, JT!!!

Thanks!!


----------



## bustindeer (Sep 30, 2007)

Great shots Jim


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pictures!

I bet it was neat to watch one that long and to get pictures of him.

The wife and I watched one two years ago for about 5 minutes as it walked by our stand and up a field and into the woods.

No camera with us at all!


----------



## LLove (Sep 30, 2007)

how bout you take some meow mix up with ya next time so you can bring him home for me to play with.. Ry needs a friend!! And hes SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO frickin cute!!!!


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Sep 30, 2007)

he looks young maybe why he or she stayed so long 

You seem to be doing good in ya stand wizzing on hawks bobcats snakes under brush what next the Hooter gals gonna show up


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 30, 2007)

Neat pics JT!


----------



## Eddy M. (Sep 30, 2007)

are you deer hunting??? where are the deer photos????                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   just kidding ya------- great shots of an animal that very few have ever seen


----------



## LLove (Sep 30, 2007)

Lostoutlaw said:


> he looks young maybe why he or she stayed so long
> 
> You seem to be doing good in ya stand wizzing on hawks bobcats snakes under brush what next the Hooter gals gonna show up


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pics I like the definition on the back of the ears...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 30, 2007)

thanks for the comments folks. no deer seen that morning.

have seen maybe 10 or so over the years, but this baby was definitely the only one to ever hang around for any period of time


----------



## Hoss (Sep 30, 2007)

Glad it stayed around for you Jim.  Sure gave you a chance for some neat photos.  I amazed it didn't pick up some motion and head out.  Whenever I've had em close it always seemed like if I blinked, they saw it and were gone.  Thanks for sharing the photos.

Hoss


----------



## mikelogg (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pics Jim.One of the wonderful things about hunting,being able to see such critters in the wild.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 30, 2007)

Hoss said:


> I amazed it didn't pick up some motion and head out.  Whenever I've had em close it always seemed like if I blinked, they saw it and were gone.  Thanks for sharing the photos.
> 
> Hoss



I am slick like that...one with nature

that and it was a baby so it paid no attention to me


----------



## chinquapin (Sep 30, 2007)

great photos Jim looks like she was posing for ya


----------



## carabrook (Sep 30, 2007)

now thats a great way to spend an otherwise boring morning, loved the pics


----------



## DRB1313 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pics JT.


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome pics JT - did you call it in with your patented hawk predator call?


----------



## Robl1964 (Sep 30, 2007)

Those are great shots.


----------



## Hoss (Sep 30, 2007)

> I am slick like that...one with nature



That certainly explains the feet photos.  Gotta get close to nature.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 1, 2007)

doenightmare said:


> Awesome pics JT - did you call it in with your patented hawk predator call?



about 10 minutes before


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 1, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> about 10 minutes before



Works every time!


----------



## skeeterbit (Oct 1, 2007)

nice pics Jim!


----------



## leo (Oct 1, 2007)

*Great stand pics Jim*

Don't capture those very often, thanks for posting them for us


----------



## gadeerwoman (Oct 1, 2007)

beautiful pictures of a beautiful cat ! You sure that cat isn't tame? She sure posed for you...must have liked the smell of your feet !
The ears on that baby are very striking. Cute as a button.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice! Thanks, who wouldn't love to get shots like that?


----------



## DSGB (Oct 1, 2007)

Those are some great pictures!


----------



## rip18 (Oct 1, 2007)

Neat shots!  I bet that was neat to see.  I'm glad you had your camera with you & glad you shared with us!!


----------

